# Really worried sick, curled tail feather.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I read one sign of PBFD can be curled feathers, today I noticed that Georgie (Cockatiel) has a new tail feather coming through, and it is partly curled. I thought it was snapped at first, but it isn’t, it is all intact.  I am kicking myself right now. 

Photo below. 

PS: This is the only feather like this, I have checked her over twice and all her other feathers seem to be okay.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It could just as easily be that the follicle was damaged while it was developing. My understanding of cockatiel PBFD is that it usually affects the powder down feathers first, although obviously presentation can vary on an individual basis. I know it's hard, but I'd try not to panic unless you see other signs of the disease. I know plenty of birds that just have an occasional wonky feather from mishaps during growth.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed it's nothing serious Solace.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope all goes well for you and your Georgie. Hopefully it's not a real problem.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Im sorry Solace. Hopefully everything will turn out fine.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, all! 

Enigma, I do hope that is all it is, that it was damaged while coming through, or, it has gotten caught in the cage bars. 

I spoke to one of the best Avian Vets I know, and he said that to ease my mind completely, I can have her tested for PBFD, which I am going to do, I would rather know if she does or doesn’t then worry, especially since I have a very large flock of birds. 

The Avian Vet said that with PBFD, if it is acute, I would start seeing signs pretty quickly (because it progresses quite fast), especially feather loss and beak deformity. I was asked to check if she has down feathers UNDER the lower part of both of her wings, because apparently if there are none there that can be one sign of PBFD, and thankfully she has down feathers under both wings on the lower part, plus she is really dusty. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! That sounds OK..Keep us updated!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Solace. said:


> I was asked to check if she has down feathers UNDER the lower part of both of her wings, because apparently if there are none there that can be one sign of PBFD, and thankfully she has down feathers under both wings on the lower part, plus she is really dusty.


This is what I meant by affecting the powder down feathers first. I think usually the larger feathers are affected later in the disease, so it's a good sign that her down looks normal.  Testing for peace of mind is always a good idea, though. I'm glad you have that option.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

The curved feather looks very similar to how some of Galileo's tail feathers look when he sleeps with the tip of his tail pressed against something and kind of bent. Sometimes he gets what I call "hockey stick tail" because it looks like a hockey stick lol. It might be what happened Georgie's tail feather. Hopefully that's all it is. If it is, it should straighten out in less than a week, it usually take Galileo's feathers about 3 or 4 days before they're straight again. Hope it's nothing serious. Good luck.


----------

